

ASK HN: All the VC Blogs that I read, in one place. Thoughts? - shafqat
http://vcblogs.newscred.com/

======
shafqat
Is this useful? For those of you who follow these blogs, how do you do it?

I just got tired of RSS readers. While a lot of news comes to me via twitter,
this seems to work well for me.

EDIT: I'm the cofounder of NewsCred and we're experimenting with our consumer
site. So looking for feedback in general as well.

~~~
daveying99
Hey Shafqat, I'm writing an academic paper on the future of news. Would love
to interview you for it and get your opinion and outlook. We've already
interviewed people from Reuters/Dowjones, iReport, etc. Contact me if you're
interested david.haddad at gmail

~~~
shafqat
Hey there - would love to help. I've been doing a bunch of these interviews
recently, and it's really interesting and relevant to our core business
(<http://platform.newscred.com>).

My email address is in my profile.

------
nfnaaron
It's great as far as it goes.

Would be better if the sum were greater than the parts, i.e. more than a
static list of interesting site/blogs. There's the obvious "if you liked that,
here's something else you might like." Set the WayCool to 11 and see what you
come up with.

But it's a good start, done well.

~~~
shafqat
Thanks for the feedback - yes, that is exactly what I would like to see as the
product evolve. Suggesting other sources/feeds as you mention.

But also proposing related topics that may interest you etc. There is already
a bit of cool functionality if you click on one of the blog headers - like
this page:

[http://vcblogs.newscred.com/feed?url=http//feeds.feedburner....](http://vcblogs.newscred.com/feed?url=http//feeds.feedburner.com/AVc)

------
shafqat
As a tangential question, how else can this sort of information (i.e. "blogs I
read" be shared).

Not talking about twitter or delicious - looking for a platform to share a
curated set of feeds in a nice, presentable style. A "shareable feedly" would
be cool, but I don't think it's possible is it?

~~~
olalonde
I use Netvibes.com which lets you make a public page with RSS feeds you read.
Mine is <http://www.netvibes.com/webdeveloper> although it's pretty old..

------
vijayr
<http://venture-capital.alltop.com/>

~~~
shafqat
Thanks for highlighting this - I actually used this for a while. But I problem
was that there was simply too much information, with a lot _ABOUT_ venture
capital and startups.

I wanted information and blog posts _BY_ venture capitalists.

